# Looking for help with mouse problem!



## Ragnaranic (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello everyone. Today my girlfriend noticed that one of her mice looks really beat up, and no vets in the area have mice experience. Her behavior is completely normal, she's not fatigued, or looking ill, anything like that, but she looks as though she has some kind of burn/infection of the skin. Her right ear is twisted up abnormally and her whole right side of her face is slightly red, going down to her front right shoulder it looks like she has some kind of a cut/burn where there's no hair. We have no idea how this would have happened, she is kept with another mouse who she has lived with since before we got her at least 3-4 months ago, and we never hear them fighting or anything of that sort. I have a decent amount of experience with rats but I have never seen something like this with a mouse. I have 3 pictures but for some reason I can't get them to upload, if people need to see them to be more sure I will keep trying, but I appreciate any help greatly!


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

Are you unable to upload them due to file size?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Could be she is scratching it either from an ear infection, parasites or fungle problem.
First I'd treat them both for parasites and realy disinfect the cage. Then either get some baytril and tea tree cream or athletes foot powder. The first two will help if it's a bacterial problem the athletes foot powder will help if it's fungal


----------



## Ragnaranic (Nov 17, 2013)

Here is a picture of my mouse. I am very worried that it may be some sort of infection. She does live with another mouse, but they have been together their whole lives so I don't think the other mouse hurt her. She is also acting although nothing at all has happened. Apart from her itching her attitude is completely the same. This is an up to date picture and it appears to be getting worse. Any and all help is greatly appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

oh my gosh, that looks really sore, poor thing.
She really needs an antibiotic! I once hat a similar case, that required *3 weeks of baytril* until it cleared up completely.
Judging by the look of it, yours might need it even longer.
Please see a vet soon if you don't have any baytril at home.
Scratches in mice most often get infected by the bacteria they carry around in their dirty little paws. This won't get better without an antibiotic treatment.
If you haven't already, please treat her and her cagemate for mites, too. They can be the primary reason for the scratching.


----------



## Ragnaranic (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you for the responses, we appreciate it!


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I hope it gets better. It looks very nasty. The poor mouse.


----------

